

Keepdream.me is an Idonethis for dreams - jrosenblatt
http://www.keepdream.me

======
botlking
You've got an interesting point & concept - but if you really want to ramp
things up, I've got two suggestions for you:

1\. Tell folks to eat Stilton cheese a half hour before going to bed. If
they've never experienced lucid dreaming, they're in for a treat. 2\. Try
12-20 drops of mugwort essential oil at the base of the neck and just above
the nose between the eyes, and below the nostril (men ONLY, or ladies with NO
possibility of being pregnantk, as the essential oil is abortofascient, or can
cause spontaneous abortions). It will cause the most incredible lucid dreaming
a person has ever experienced. The oil is believed to open the third eye or a
persons psychic mind. Nobody can say for sure...but what everybody knows is
that it will introduce them to a level of dreaming and an awareness of their
dreams that will change their lives!

~~~
hnwh
This oil is classified as a neurotoxin. Lucid dreams aren't the only thing
you'll be having..

------
steveklbnf
Dig the idea, this is a nice web service.

I'm assuming that a large portion of the userbase are people looking to lucid
dream. Would love to see the ability for people to be able to tag lucid
dreams. It'd be awesome to get some graphs and analytics about how soon after
the average user started using the service they had their first lucid dream.
Also, would be cool to see some twilio text message integration.

Cheers on a cool product & nice MVP. I'm psyched that you promote the ability
to be able to export your data.

